# Which one is better? R32 or R33



## Project_X (Dec 29, 2003)

Which one is better? R32 or R33 and why


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

r34.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

xt_out said:


> r34.


FOR SURE...  

I think the R32 is lighter than the R33 though

EDIT: Its the other way around R33 lighter than the R32 

R32 GTR 3668 lb GTR VSPEC 3306 lb
R33 GTR 3373 lb GTR VSPEC 3395 lb

Taken from skylinegtr.com...Head there if you want to know more


----------



## Project_X (Dec 29, 2003)

only between the R33 and R32

and i want a persons opinion on which is better


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Oh, personally I would take the R32. It looks more aggressive to me. I'm just not feeling the R33 and since R34 isn't a choice I'd go with the R32...
But I wouldn't mind having either...


----------



## Project_X (Dec 29, 2003)

which is faster then?

so the r32 looks better than the r33?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm not sure which one is the faster, but on the looks issue it's up to the person. The R32 looks most like anyother car that you would run into everyday in comparison to the R33 or R34. It has that low key look.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> I'm not sure which one is the faster, but on the looks issue it's up to the person. The R32 looks most like anyother car that you would run into everyday in comparison to the R33 or R34. It has that low key look.


R33 due to the option of a semi decent GTS-T (RB25DET), and the fact of stronger gearboxes (MX7 Hybrids), and much better clutch (bigger plate)....with GTR's...welll....all the same...oh well


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> R33 due to the option of a semi decent GTS-T (RB25DET), and the fact of stronger gearboxes (MX7 Hybrids), and much better clutch (bigger plate)....with GTR's...welll....all the same...oh well


So for the GTS the R33 is faster but when it comes to the GTR they're pretty much even?


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Only women drive anything other than GT-R's .

R32 GT-R . Smaller , lighter , more of a pure car . More angular looks.

R33 is longer , heavier , but fits more tire under it.

Purists - R32 GT-R .

Sales - R32 GT-R around 43,000 , R33 GT-R around 16,000 .

See which one is really more popular.

R34 - thats just for posers....


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

*R33*

i dont know the R32 looks good but the R33 i dont know it just looks like a more aggressive car cuz think about it sure the R32 is lighter and more angular but the R33 if you think about it....it is more sleek lookin especially when its in parked and the i like its stance the R32 just doesnt look good stock the R33 does


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

tyndago said:


> Only women drive anything other than GT-R's .
> 
> R32 GT-R . Smaller , lighter , more of a pure car . More angular looks.
> 
> ...


Yeah lets see how you go at the drages with the 4WD system....lol......for me the R31 GTS-R.......lighter, then the R32


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

As far as the GTS-t's even thought the R33 has the RB25DET, the extra power provided really only makes up for the extra weight it gained over the R32. 
Alot of the Japanese drifters with R32s will put the RB25DET in so they have the best of both. The only reason they don't tend to do the RB26 is because of the price tags on the parts they go through. (which are a lot!)


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

tyndago said:


> Only women drive anything other than GT-R's .
> 
> 
> Hey !!!!
> ...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

R33s rule. Clean, understated lines, and a good mix of all-out monster and a comfortable GT. A car that's equally at home on the track or the street. Definately my favorite chassis. R32 comes in a close second.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

why is this kind of thread coming up alot? plus, everyone knowa the 400R is king...but i like a R32 GTR with R34 GTR Vspec drivetrain.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

That's cuz everyone just dreams of having a Skyline here. Most get over the dream once they realize that they have to sell a nut to buy one.


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

Sup all,

Hehe... Sean you're on here too eh bud,

Glad to see you on this forum... =). 

Yes, I agree... the R32 by far!!! 

Lighter, more of a classic Nissan look... not too modern, yet not too ole skool... and well, same engine as all others... except no 6-speed like the R34.

Cheers,
KaOz./GC


----------

